# Can a macerating toilet drain into this pipe?



## eminn3m (Oct 15, 2015)

I purchased a sanicompact that grinds the waist before flushing. Can it drain into this pipe that the washer drains into?









The instructions say:
>This unit must discharge into a 
minimum 3-inch sanitary drainage pipe. All discharge pipe work must be 
connected to the soil stack by an 
appropriate and approved TY 
connection. Please note: the use of a 
Saddle Clip may be prohibited in your 
area.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

yep


----------



## eminn3m (Oct 15, 2015)

Would I attach it to the bottom part of the pipe that currently has a cap? Does it need a p trap?


----------



## Gunnar (Jan 5, 2014)

As long as it's upstream of that p trap I don't see an issue


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

eminn3m said:


> Would I attach it to the bottom part of the pipe that currently *has a cap*? Does it need a p trap?


That would be a perfect place to put it.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

How about the garbage disposal?.....:laughing:





Oh, by the way, that yellow gas line is illegal. You should have a licensed plumber bring it up to code.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

*...*


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

You need to hook it up to the inlet of the yellow pipe, that's the only way it should be done. Anyone tells you any different does not know what they are talking about.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok... Measure that pipe you idiot... Is it 3"? 


Call a plumber, you're gonna break something.


----------



## rwh (Dec 17, 2014)

It needs an s trap


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

No trap is needed, replace it with an elbow and hang the hose in it...

Just like a washing machine...


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

I love the 10' gas connector.👍👍


----------



## Pacificpipes (Oct 1, 2013)

I ran mine into a dry well.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

If there's a floor drain in that room i would just dump it about a foot away and leave a 1" air gap (not an air break) between the pipe and floor.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

plumbdrum said:


> I love the 10' gas connector.&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


 








Exactly. That is what I was hinting at. People like to daisychain those together instead of installing gas piping.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Tommy plumber said:


> Exactly. That is what I was hinting at. People like to daisychain those together instead of installing gas piping.


Wow, didn't see that at first there hiding behind the ptrap. Wonder how many more are coupled together.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

chonkie said:


> Wow, didn't see that at first there hiding behind the ptrap. Wonder how many more are coupled together.












I noticed it immediately. Per our code, those gas connectors generally can't be longer than 3' {6' for clothes dryers & ranges}, can't be installed through ceilings, walls, partitions, etc. and only {1} can be used for each appliance.

I imagine our codes are roughly the same elsewhere.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

eminn3m said:


> Would I attach it to the bottom part of the pipe that currently has a cap? Does it need a p trap?












P-traps are optional. Left up to the discretion of the handyman. Your mileage may vary.


Thread locked until an intro is offered.


----------



## plumber tom (Aug 10, 2014)

Can't we all get along? The OP was merely trying to lose weight, he said so- "It grinds the *waist*.." Now, if he's trying to copy that commercial for a food waste disposal, then we may have a problem. :laughing:


----------

